# Prender y apagar un contactor con un solo pulsador abierto



## americagsm (Oct 21, 2010)

hola como estan a todos espero postear en el lugar correcto es mi primer post en este foro ,  les comento que estoy estudiando electronica automatizacion y me mandaron a averiguar como prender y apagar un contactor con solo pulsador abierto  se puede usar dos contactores o mas pero no tengo idea de como espero su ayuda gracias


----------



## elbrujo (Oct 21, 2010)

Deducilo, cada rele que retengas con un pulso NA de un pulsador es la memoria del primer estado, necesitas crear otro estado que sea apagado. Biestable con reles..


----------



## americagsm (Oct 21, 2010)

ok si eso si e pensado el asunto es que ya vamos dos dias con eso tratando de sacar esa practica y ninguno de mis compaٌeros saco y en el inge. dice que si hay como por eso es que recurrido hasta aqui para ver si alguien me ayuda


----------



## elbrujo (Oct 21, 2010)

Yo no estuve en la clase que les enseñaron.. el pulsador solamente es NA o tambien es NC como inversor? Vieron como retener un rele doble inversor? arranque parada vieron?.. ya te di pistas.. investiga..


----------



## americagsm (Oct 21, 2010)

El pulsador es NA  y NC pero solo tenemos que utilizar las salidas   NA para se enclave el contactor y el mismo NA para para que se desenclave con el pulsador y un contactor o dos contactores nada de rele ni ni nada de eso


----------



## and070 (Oct 14, 2013)

Estoy haciendo o tratando de hacer un arreglo de contactores que me encienda y despues me apague un motor con un solo push botton con contactores normales, es con fines didacticos asi que no ocupo ni telerruptores ni push botton ni contactores mas alla de los simples, tengo este circuito pero me doy cuenta que en un pequeño momento algunos contactos quedan abiertos mientras pasan de estado,no se si sera lo suficientemente pequeño para que el contactor no se apague, en la simulacion si me funciona pero no se si en la vida real funcionara, o si no por favor ayuda o alguna recomendacion, subo una imagen y una simulacion en fluidsim por si alguien lo tuviera, gracias a todos de antemano ...


----------



## fen2006 (Oct 14, 2013)

no creo que funcione cuando lo montes en los contactores porque un simulador lee el programa por lineas y es diferente cuando lo montas en los contactores .


----------



## EFRAIN_M (Abr 8, 2014)

Yo tambien necesito realizar este tipo de función y la respuesta esta en los contactores de bobina biestable pero no encuentro marcas ni donde comprar estos elementos.


----------



## larkin (Abr 8, 2014)

Eso lo puedes lograr conectando un circuito de control con un simple 555 en configuración monostable


----------



## tolbar (Ago 28, 2014)

Yo necesito es ayuda pero necesito que este no sea mecanico que sea electronico y que solo utilizen transistores resistecias y condensadores y diodos porfavor ayuden...


----------



## Scooter (Ago 28, 2014)

Lo que buscas se llama biestable


----------



## tolbar (Ago 28, 2014)

Hay algún forma para que este me haga la función de reset y set con un solo pulsador ( se podria hacer con transistores )


----------



## Scooter (Ago 28, 2014)

El masoquismo es libre. Si te quieres complicar la vida...
Claro que se puede: Lo que llevan las puertas lógicas dentro son transistores.


----------



## electrozener (Sep 4, 2014)

link circuito tipo latch con 4013...averiguá como hacer un flip flop con transistores

bueno quise poner el link, pero no se puede.. busca en google 

4013oneshots.jpg de hqew net

la otra imagen que subí, es de un circuito latch con 3 contactores que hice hace bastante y anduvo
un pulso activa contactor y lo deja retenido, otro pulso desenergiza todo.
circuito educativo , es totalmente antieconómico, pero buehh.... cada loco con su tema.


----------

